# How soon did you become pregnant after a d&c??



## claus81

Hi ladies,

I had a d&c on May 20th due to a blighted ovum? 

How long did you guys waited to try again???


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm not sure my answer is completely specific to your question but I figured it was close and may be of some help. I got pregnant in Nov 10 and lost the baby at the very end of Jan 11. I did not have a D&C, I was able to miscarry naturally (also due to a blighted ovum) with a little help from the doctor. It took a little while for me to get my period but once I did we were ready to start again. I've had 2 since then and just this morning I got a positive test. Though I'd love to, I'm not celebrating yet...


----------



## kileyjo9

i had a d&c march 10th, af came march 19th(dr was shocked and sd it probably wasnt my af, but i know it was) they usually say it takes 4 to 6 weeks for it to come. we started trying after that first period which was about 2 weeks after my d&c, no luck that cycle, af came right on track in april. BFP may 14th and here i am today. it seemed like forever but really it didnt take that long. the days would just drag and i was so depressed. 
Not sure what the difference would be between a blighted ovum and a mmc but both had d&c so probably same recs from the docs. i think it is ok to start trying as soon as you feel up to it. some people dont even get their period before they get pregnant again. fx maybe you can be one of those:)

hugs
kiley


----------



## bubble27

my 2nd miscarriage ended up with a d&c which was 12th november 2010, we started trying the month after then conceived in march, so 4 months after.
However the month we conceived we used a clearblue fertility monitor and the smep plan, whereas the other months we just tried when i thought i was ovulating. 
xxxx


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had an ERPC on Dec 15th, AF arrived Jan 14th and we decided to NTNP from that point and conceived first cycle :thumbup:


----------



## claus81

Thank you girls.. I feel much better now!! My doc told me to wait 3 months but honestly I would love to try before. Although I am nervous and scared :( It was my first pregnancy and we were so excited..


----------



## JohnsPrincess

My last was my first too, I know how you feel. This pregnancy I'm just so afraid of the same thing happening that I cannot get excited yet. I have boxes of pregnancy books and such that I put away after we lost the last baby. I haven't bothered to get them back out yet. I'm trying to to stress but it's hard!


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay so sorry for your loss. 

I has a misssed miscarriage at 12 weeks and a D&C March 25th. Started bding 2 weeks after (although after this i did read somewhere that you shouldn't have unprotected sex for at least 6 weeks, not sure how true this is i never received this warning from my docs).

I had my first AF 25th April,a month to the day after D&C, which was very light and only lasted about 1 1/2 days and then instead of my expected AF on 25th May i got my BFP, so i am 5 weeks and 3 days today - I'm VERY aprehensive even though i was DESPEREATE to be pregnant again, but i don't think that would have changed even if i had waited 3 months. :hugs:


----------



## Kess

I had an ERPC after an incomplete miscarriage last year, and I was told to wait at least one cycle so my womb had chance to finish "cleaning house" and get back to normal. We actually waited longer than that as emotionally we weren't ready, so it turned out being a few months. Once we did start NTNP we get pregnant straight away.


----------



## claus81

JohnPrincess: I am so happy to hear that you're pregnant!! Congratulations and I wish you the best in your pregnancy.. I am sure you'll be just fine and you will have a healthy baby boy/girl :) 

Ozziemum: My doc told me to wait 2 weeks to bd :s so happy for your pregnancy.. when are you having your first appt?

Kess: So exciting to hear that you got pregnant straight away :) I wish I could be in the same boat :)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

claus81 said:


> JohnPrincess: I am so happy to hear that you're pregnant!! Congratulations and I wish you the best in your pregnancy.. I am sure you'll be just fine and you will have a healthy baby boy/girl :)
> 
> Ozziemum: My doc told me to wait 2 weeks to bd :s so happy for your pregnancy.. when are you having your first appt?
> 
> Kess: So exciting to hear that you got pregnant straight away :) I wish I could be in the same boat :)

Thank you! It's completely nerve wracking. I found out last time when I was later on in the pregnancy so this time I'm even more worried because I don't have a lot of symptoms yet. *sigh*


----------



## kileyjo9

Dont worry too much, im 7 weeks today and i just started feeling the ms in week six which i think is typical. Enjoy not being sick while it lasts :s

Kiley


----------



## maggieme

My 3rd mc was at the end of July 2010 at 10 weeks and i needed a D&C. I got pregnant again at the beginning of December. We weren't actually trying since we were going through other non related medical issues and still not emotionally ready with everything we were going through. However I think this pregnancy was exactly what we needed to heal since everything has been going well. My history has been mc, baby, mc, baby, mc, and hopefully baby again. In my experience waiting to try again is torture and the whole 1st trimester once you get pregnant is stressful and full of constant worrying, but holding your rainbow baby is the best feeling in the world and you will always know how special and miraculous that baby is. Good luck and try to stay positive.


----------



## Ozziemum

Hay Clause81 - thank you x x I am 6 weeks and 1 day now, and so far no probs (along way to go yet though), i am being a bit of a chicken and waiting at least another 2 weeks before i make my first appointment, it just seems like everytime i get my pregnancies confirmed something bad happens, so i want to leave it a while. Plus i had an early scan and bloods done last time to keep an eye on me and it didn't prevent the enevitable just made it worse because i had seen LO twice with a heartbeat.

I don't know maybe i should be getting care from the doctors right away, but i just think they can't do anything anyways so ........


----------



## Bluetomato

I had a d+c in August 2009, and started trying the month after (so I had one af inbetween). I got pregnant again in the December, so 4 months later. Thinking of you x


----------

